# Over 100 Gunfire shots fired upon Kayakers in Corpus



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

This is just insane.... Shall we start packing a line of defense in this area ?

http://www.caller.com/news/2010/apr/28/ ... -survival/

4-28-10

CORPUS CHRISTI - Local kayak angler Joey Ramos invited a longtime friend on a Nueces River adventure Saturday to catch a few redfish. The trip turned into an unforgettable night of terror.

The pair of experienced kayakers agreed to launch from Labonte Park and paddle downstream a short distance to Rincon Bayou, a partly enhanced channel that runs though the Coastal Bend Bays & Estuaries Program's Nueces Delta Preserve. This 5,500-acre private preserve hosts free educational programs for area schoolchildren and teachers. If you're there without permission then you're trespassing.

Ramos simply knows the waterway as a slough south of the park where he catches redfish. He's fished there at night once before and many times during daylight. This would be the first visit to Rincon Bayou and most likely the last for his friend, who asked that I not use his name.

The pair launched before dark, around 7 p.m., with a few bottled waters, snacks, some extra tackle and their cell phones. Their fishing rods were fixed with glow DOA shrimp imitation lures.

Ramos had fished here several days earlier. He easily had caught a limit of redfish and wanted to share his good fortune with a friend.

The sun was setting by the time they reached a railroad trestle spanning the bayou. But there was enough light to see four young men on the tracks above the bayou. Each was holding a can of beer. One of them had reddish hair and a goatee. They appeared to be in their early- to mid-20s, Ramos recalled.

"They didn't look particularly friendly," he said. "Nobody said anything, not even hello. They just stared at us with an empty look."

Ramos paddled under the trestle first then waited for his friend on the other side.

After the pair rounded a bend in the river, they commented to each other about the strange encounter and the unfriendly group.

"We just got a weird vibe about those guys," Ramos said.

Within 10 minutes it was nearly dark. Their plan was to fish near a set of big black culverts that had been installed to allow the bayou to flow under a caliche road, which is on the Nueces River Preserve. The bayou just before the culverts gets a little deeper and often holds redfish, Ramos said. The pair stood up in their kayaks and began casting lures into the gut. The bayou was quiet except for an occasional mullet splash. The moon was bright.

Suddenly the crack of a high-powered rifle broke the silence and buckled the anglers' knees.

"It sounded like it broke the branches near my face," Ramos recalled. "I told my friend that I thought somebody was shooting at us, but he didn't think so. He said it was probably just an innocent misfire or a ricochet."

As a precaution they immediately sat in their boats and began to paddle out. Bad plan.

Twelve shots rang out in succession. They heard lead punching through the bayou's surface around them and ducked instinctively at the sickening whir of a single bullet overhead, a distinctive sound they had only read about or seen in movies before then.

"It sounds like death. It's a nasty hissing sound I'll never forget. I remember thinking it was two different caliber guns," Ramos said. "I knew right then that they were aiming at us."

But his partner still wasn't sure. He turned on his flashlight and waved it in the air.

"He was yelling 'we're here, we're over here,'" Ramos said. "I told him to turn it off, you're giving us away."

And as soon as he did, another eight bullets whizzed past. The direction of these shots was different from the first.

Maybe the shooters were on the move. Ramos wondered whether they were coming closer. He wondered whether they were being stalked.

"We need to get off our kayaks right now," Ramos said he told his friend. "So we beached them on the bank, got out and hid behind them."

Half submerged and shivering, the pair stretched out on their bellies or sides and clung to their hollow plastic boats. They were cold, muddy and terrified.

"We just laid there and didn't move for a while," Ramos recalled.

Ramos' buddy retrieved his cell phone and dialed 911. The light from their cell phone must have illuminated their position. Another barrage of gunfire broke branches and splashed into the bayou around them.

So they hunkered farther into the muddy bank to make the necessary call for help.

While Ramos' friend tried to explain where they were to a dispatcher, Ramos called 911 on his own cell phone to help. Confusion and panic combined to frustrate the desperate anglers. It's difficult to explain a remote location such as this without roads to go by.

"I tried to get them to get the coordinates off our cell phones," Ramos said. "But the calls were being transferred between Nueces and San Pat counties. They thought we were on the main river. We gave them a description of our truck and where we had parked.

"You can't imagine how frustrating it was," Ramos said. "We were being shot at while we were talking to 911. Our lives were at stake and we couldn't figure out how to let them know where we were."

Eventually Ramos heard one of the dispatchers suggest this was a job for Texas Parks & Wildlife.

Ramos recalled a feeling of hope and relief when he heard one of the dispatchers say they should call game warden Kevin Mitchell. Of course, Mitchell would know how to find them. This is his territory. And Ramos had reported a poaching violation to the game warden a while back. He even had Mitchell's number programed into his cell phone.

"So I got off the phone with 911 and called Kevin and told him what was happening," Ramos said. "He knew exactly where we were and he said he was on his way."

All they could do now was wait. No more than 3 minutes of silence separated flurries of gunshots for the next half-hour. Conversation on the bayou was sparse, though both men called their wives.

"I didn't know if I was going to make it out of there and I wanted to tell her I love her," Ramos said. "At first I think she was in denial of what was happening."

A 911 dispatcher interrupted the call to say TPW was on the way. Afterward, Ramos called his wife back and during this conversation denial turned to alarm when she overheard the gunfire that had her husband and the father of her children pinned to a muddy bank in the dark.

Meanwhile Ramos' fishing partner, whose wife is expecting a sibling for their toddler this summer, was not taking the news well.

Ramos could overhear his partner trying to calm his wife's fears.

"It was sad, scary and intense," Ramos said. "Such a helpless feeling. We couldn't move. God must have been with us."

More than an hour passed since that first shot. Ramos estimates that the shooters fired about 100 rounds.

Ramos called Mitchell again just to get an update on his arrival and to let him know the situation hadn't changed. Mitchell, who was coming from Sinton, told him he would be there soon but that he couldn't talk. He needed both hands on the steering wheel.

The end of that called was punctuated by yet another 20 shots of what sounded like semi-automatic gunfire.

"This time the shots were directly in front of our face, hitting the water right in front of us," Ramos said.

Mitchell called as he had promised. He was on the property. He told the pair to shine a flashlight in the sky when they heard his pickup approach. They obeyed the order of their savior.

Mitchell shut off his engine and scanned the area with night-vision optics. No shots were fired for a minute or two.

Mitchell called out to the two men across the bayou. They floated across clinging to their kayaks and met Mitchell on the opposite bank. He was carrying an M4 rifle.

For a while they hid behind Mitchell's pickup. Several minutes passed and a single gunshot came from the distance. It was not the final shot of the night.

Mitchell brought the grateful pair to the ranch gate. There they heard two final shots. They sounded far. Mitchell, joined by game warden Nicole Spatz, returned to the property to search for the shooters. But they escaped.

Spatz and Mitchell loaded the kayaks and the exhausted anglers into separate pickups and returned them to Labonte Park. No bulletholes were found in their bodies or their boats.

If you have information about this crime, please call TPW at 289-5566.

David Sikes' Outdoors column runs Thursday and Sunday. Contact David at 886-3616 or [email protected].


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Dude...I had pucker factor just reading that. I can't imagine that, especially the people that would sit there and use another human as target practice. Hope they catch them and give em a good long time to think about it in a cell.


----------



## kempker1409 (Feb 26, 2006)

That is insane.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Those tards are so lucky that game warden didn't get a bead on them. They will get theirs.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

That is a crazy scarry story! Pucker factor here too!!

T-BONE


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

That story just piszes me off. I could not imagine going through this. The worst part is that even if they were packing unless it was high powered with night vision optics they were still screwed. Thank God the GW showed up before one of those bullets hit its mark. That is truly amazing that they got out of this. The Good Lord was definately looking out for these two.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Very scary indeed!!! I try to carry my Concealed handgun everywhere I go. I wonder if it would have been illegal to carry into that area being a preserve? I normally carry mine all the time even in the boat. I have a waterproof bag I carry it in. I know it may have not helped these fellas out if it had come down to that, but if it was me and my partner against those fellas at closer ranges it may have upped our odds a bit! Thoughts?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

TXDRAKE said:


> Very scary indeed!!! I try to carry my Concealed handgun everywhere I go. I wonder if it would have been illegal to carry into that area being a preserve? I normally carry mine all the time even in the boat. I have a waterproof bag I carry it in. I know it may have not helped these fellas out if it had come down to that, but if it was me and my partner against those fellas at closer ranges it may have upped our odds a bit! Thoughts?


I think that I would have hid under my canoe until the game wardens got there.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Talk about worthless human beings.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

There's some very confused and sick people out there.


----------



## MissingSTexas (Oct 3, 2007)

That is CRAZY!! Thank God for their lives. I think I'd have just slipped around falling and stumbling in my own "you know what". Anyone consider the bad guys intent was to scare and not injure? Either way it was wrong, but how do you go through 100 rounds and not even hit a canoe? Praise the Lord they are ok.


----------



## CodyB4C (Aug 8, 2006)

Wow, what a story!


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

CodyB4C said:


> Wow, what a story!


 x2 thank GOD there ok.GOD did Bless them.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Glad to hear the 2 guys are ok, hopefully they can track down the hoodlums/thugs/trash that are responsible for this ****. Back in the day all of my high school buddies would go jump off of that train bridge.


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

Glad everyone made it okay. What sick people we have running around out there. Hope they find them . Should be a lot of shell cases to look for fingerprints on. These guys sound like their prints may be on file.


----------



## vinsp (Mar 12, 2006)

Thank God they are did not get hit. Someone needs to go to jail for a long time.


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

How do the brainless manage to flock together? And at what point does someone say "hey let's start shooting at those dudes?" Were there any shell casings at the bridge? I'd be driving out there on a regular basis and make it my mission to find those fsticks. No matter how many trips it took. B&P


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Brutal!


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

dont you wish for once ....you could turn the tide and put the perps in the same situation......I mean even if caught..these lowlifes will never face what they did to these two anglers.......thats why I carry......to even the odds...
Oh BTW...who gives a rats arse if is illegal to carry in the area........
I hope they catch the little turds and give whats coming.....eye for an eye


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

Just glad they made it out alright. This is something right out out Deliverance. Had everything but banjo music.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Livininlogs said:


> Just glad they made it out alright. This is something right out out Deliverance. Had everything but banjo music.


That & Squealing like a Pig. hwell:


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Outgunned by maybe 4:1 upon his arrival, and Game Warden Kevin Mitchell goes in alone. That, friends, is a hero. I know that any of our Wardens would, but Mitchell and Spatz did. God bless them all.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

There are some nut jobs out there Iam glad everything turned out good.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Good on the GW's. Not easy to walk into an unknown number of armed looser punk well its G rated.

I have said this before, they will one day get what they got coming.

Also how do you shoot 100 rounds and not hit your target? THATS just as scary to me.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

That many shots fired,I find it hard to believe that the shooters were trying to hit the fishermen. They were the worlds worst shots or not aiming to hit,only to frighten. No holes in the fishermen or in their kayaks....just guessing but I'd bet that it was SKS or AR or Mini 14's....and any of them are more accurate than that.....not trying in any way to excuse this behavior...it is totally unacceptable and illegal...and should be punished to the full extent of the law....


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Hope they find those low lifes...this is insane.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

TXDRAKE said:


> Very scary indeed!!! I try to carry my Concealed handgun everywhere I go. I wonder if it would have been illegal to carry into that area being a preserve? I normally carry mine all the time even in the boat. I have a waterproof bag I carry it in. I know it may have not helped these fellas out if it had come down to that, but if it was me and my partner against those fellas at closer ranges it may have upped our odds a bit! Thoughts?


i carry my .380 with me everywhere in a quart freezer bag. when wading, it's in the front pocket of my waders. preserve or not. a pistol might not have hit the mark when returning fire, but the noise may have scared them off. and if i'd have been able to sneak up on them, at least some of them would have been mortally wounded. a laser sight on the .380 (like guv perry) might have been useful to scare them off too and make night aiming better.

would think that it were a preserve that the GW could have locked a gate on his way in...but maybe no gates. bastages.


----------



## Loney9718 (Nov 6, 2006)

It sounds to me like 100 counts of attempted murder for all of these turds. Hope they catch these pieces shiite.


----------



## wierzt (Dec 29, 2009)

first off glad the guys are ok!
second its morons like these that make our wonderful state look bad


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

The shooters were screwing with them in some sick peverted way. If they had wanted to him them they would have been hit. What do you guys plan to do with those pistols? Probably would have convinced them to hit their mark instead of jack with you. I am all for carrying for self protection, but some of you guys crack me up. I wonder how much ammo you would have to carry to hit 4 targets at 100 yards in the dark with your 44's? I'd bet that it would be more than you could float in a canoe.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Terrible ordeal to go through. I'm thinking maybe we're not getting the whole story at this point. I know there are idiots in this world, but I think there may be something else involved here.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

havent the time to read all the replies ...but sounds to me like there should be a pile of casings somewhere ...and that many rounds there should be a ton of prints on them


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Glad for the outcome, Hat's off to the game wardens. this is a good example of why to find out who the local warden is and program his phone or, at least, name in your phone in case he is the only one who will know where you are. I definately would have seperated myself from the yaks, those would be easier to see on a moonlit night and definately provide no protection from a high powered rifle. I also carry when I'm out like that but doubt it would have made a difference in that situation. God was watching out for them.


----------



## Fishing Aggie (Aug 22, 2007)

Since shoots were fired AFTER the game warden got there....the shooters are in a boat load of trouble.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Reminded me of the movie Deliverance


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

About time someone started putting them potlickers in their place!!! They're lucky it wasn't 101 rounds fired at them! I bet they were really using Croakers and not "DOA shrimp".... Bunch of pot lickin' croaker soakers got put in their place if yer askin' me!!!










:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

Man I can't imagine being in that situation. Almost like if they were in warzone being sniped.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

**** kayakers are always starting trouble! lol



On a serious note, i sure hope the game wardens catch them. That is nutz. Do you think they thought they were shooting over their head? Some of these kids playing with guns don't understand how far a bullet travels. Its my bet they were shooting down in the water and the kayakers were getting the riquoches. If you look at the situation, it sounds like kids out in the mioddle of nowhere plinking with their guns making real bad decisions. I hope the story gets figured out because that is a scary thing to be going on out there.

chuck


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Just makes me think why GW knowing the position did not coordinate with other agencies. In CC thre is plenty of equiptment and personnel available form local cops, border patrol and even the navy. Thy could have called in a chopper from either the Navy of Border Patrol with proper night vision equiptment to assist the GW to locate the shooters.

The little boy in California was smarter than that when his home was broken into " bring soldiers too!"


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

WOW!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Are they investigating the shooting--anyone know?--Hope they catch them!!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Freaking insane! I hope they get caught. Probably some gang bangers screwing around. Like someone else said, I wonder why the GW's didn't call in some backup?


----------



## Blue02 (Jul 1, 2009)

My heart was just pounding reading that story. I am really glad those guys are ok! God was looking out for them! I hope those dudes get what's coming to them and they get caught and end up in jail doing some hard core time.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I bet they were near a meth lab or dope plot... stupid dope heads...


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> I bet they were near a meth lab or dope plot... stupid dope heads...


I'm bettin' your right! And if them punks were looking to scare them off... I think that plan is gonna Back-fire on them(pardon the pun) That place should be crawling with law enforcement!


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

where's chuck norris when ya need'im.........


----------



## capn_billl (Sep 12, 2007)

It sounds like the perp's new that the kayakers would be unarmed. When seconds count call 911 help is only hours away. I disagree that carrying would have motivated the perps into "better" aim. Either they were trying to kill and bad shots, or they were trying to "scare". Either way return fire would dramatically change the situation. It becomes MUCH harder to shoot at a target that is shooting back. If they were trying to "scare", (remember by knowingly shooting in the kayakers direction they were placing their lives in danger), Then return fire would cause them to reconsider. Except for situations when someone carries a gun against an unarmed attacker and doesn't use it allowing it to be taken and used against them, I know of NO situation that having a gun increases risk. 2 against 4 may not be great odds, but they are better than 4 against zero.


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

I am glad they are ok, I hope the morons get caught before they learn to shoot, they were very lucky. These are the lowlife types that give the libitards their ammo for gun protesting. (no pun intended) Thanks for posting.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

capn_billl said:


> It sounds like the perp's new that the kayakers would be unarmed. When seconds count call 911 help is only hours away. I disagree that carrying would have motivated the perps into "better" aim. Either they were trying to kill and bad shots, or they were trying to "scare". Either way return fire would dramatically change the situation. It becomes MUCH harder to shoot at a target that is shooting back. If they were trying to "scare", (remember by knowingly shooting in the kayakers direction they were placing their lives in danger), Then return fire would cause them to reconsider. Except for situations when someone carries a gun against an unarmed attacker and doesn't use it allowing it to be taken and used against them, I know of NO situation that having a gun increases risk. 2 against 4 may not be great odds, but they are better than 4 against zero.


Pistols vs rifles with scopes. I'm not saying that you would be making a stupid descision, oh wait, yes I am. :rotfl:


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Bull Red said:


> Freaking insane! I hope they get caught. Probably some gang bangers screwing around. Like someone else said, I wonder why the GW's didn't call in some backup?


Good point! Over a 100 rounds of gun fire should of sounded like a war zone, and drawn all kinds of law to the area!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

So why didn't anyone tell me it was yak season?

JK! I hope those jackasses get caught & deep fried.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Bull Red said:


> *So why didn't anyone tell me it was yak* *season?*
> 
> JK! I hope those jackasses get caught & deep fried.


They can only be harvested with bow and arrow! Guns are a no-no!

*Privateer*


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Privateer said:


> They can only be harvested *with bow and arrow!* Guns are a no-no!
> 
> *Privateer*


but not on lake Houston. See bow fishing section. LOL

I do hope they catch them, not trying to make light of it all. Its sad you can't yak without worry.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

That's exactly what I was thinking! Pretty much bringing a knife to a gun fight. Right on Boomgoon!



boomgoon said:


> Pistols vs rifles with scopes. I'm not saying that you would be making a stupid descision, oh wait, yes I am. :rotfl:


----------



## dune2218 (Feb 7, 2010)

about 10 yrs ago I know a guy from Eastland , Tx. was rafting the colorado with his wife. 2 kids with .22 rifles started shooting at them( from the Mexican side) ,,, he was killed, she was wounded,, it went on for about 3 hrs, the kids kept shooting as the couple tried to hide in the rocks. 
I suspect things like this happen, but dont make the papers,,, bad for tourism.


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

wow...thats crazy..

I know people that live back off that way and have been harassed many times...Even had a drive by done on their house and someone was hit in the leg.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

boomgoon said:


> I think that I would have hid under my canoe until the game wardens got there.


I think I would have ***** me an igloo and hid inside.:bluefish:


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

I always wade with my cell phone, just incase somthing happens like steppin on a ray.... Never thought something like this could ever happen. Whom ever did this needs to be punished to the full extent.


----------



## trozacky (Feb 24, 2010)

When I was in High School two fisherman were shot from a bridge while fishing in the river. One was hit and paralized from the waste down. Those basterds were caught!!


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

boomgoon said:


> Pistols vs rifles with scopes. I'm not saying that you would be making a stupid descision, oh wait, yes I am. :rotfl:


Every now and then there is a reply to a thread which borderlines retardedness.:rotfl:........I think we have a winner

Lets take boomgoon for example.......what your saying is that you would rather have nothing than carrying a pistolh:

Your saying that they had rifles w/scopes.....AT NIGHT???????








Dont think so
and you would rather be unarmed in this exact situation 
dont think so
Ill take a small caliber pistol any day over nothing........
you might change the minds of the ones shooting at you
then again you might not
but a couple of well placed shots in the direction of the other retards might deter return fire
then again you might flank em armed and turn the tide in your favor with a couple of dispatched thugs

either way..........a gun would help in this situation
but


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

***? This is crazy and I am glad those guys are okay. I hope the shooters and found and 100 bullets are fired around them. I bet they would find that really funny.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Aggiechick said:


> ***? This is crazy and I am glad those guys are okay. I hope the shooters and found and 100 bullets are fired around them. I bet they would find that really funny.


Latest yak add-ons for returning un-wanted gun fire....


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

That is nuts. Wish the game warden would have gotten a bead on them.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

troutslayer said:


> Every now and then there is a reply to a thread which borderlines retardedness.:rotfl:........I think we have a winner
> 
> Lets take boomgoon for example.......what your saying is that you would rather have nothing than carrying a pistolh:
> 
> ...


Well dirty harry, I haved a scope that not only sees at night, but digitally records for later viewing pleasure. Reread my post as well, I didn't say that I wouldn't want to have my gun with me, I said that a pistol would have been worthless in the described situation. How many rounds do you carry for your bad arse self? It sounds like they had quite a few. Got a flash supressor? They almost got wacked over a phone. Go back to watching movies because you will get yourself killed in the field. Weetodd. :biggrin:


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

troutslayer said:


> Every now and then there is a reply to a thread which borderlines retardedness.:rotfl:........I think we have a winner


Me too. Not Boomgoon.


----------



## rcwflyer (Apr 15, 2010)

Time to open up Dumba$$ hunting season! Gun laws only take them out of the hands of law-abiding citizens. Glad they were ok. Those people should spend some time on the other end of the barrel, they would then rethink about the value of human life.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

boomgoon said:


> The shooters were screwing with them in some sick peverted way. If they had wanted to him them they would have been hit. What do you guys plan to do with those pistols? Probably would have convinced them to hit their mark instead of jack with you. I am all for carrying for self protection, but some of you guys crack me up. I wonder how much ammo you would have to carry to hit 4 targets at 100 yards in the dark with your 44's? I'd bet that it would be more than you could float in a canoe.


X2...i was thinking the same damned thing! Why in the hell would someone want to pack heat when they were wade fishing unless they wade fished in a terrible area or near a cut where boat traffic had no choice but to go through, and THEN WHY would you even have a thought in your head as to fish there????If i was that freaked out ...i wouldn't fish! I would have personally anchored the yaks out far away from the bank and belly crawled a far piece away from them...but that's just me! Super glad they came out safe!


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

boomgoon said:


> Well dirty harry, I haved a scope that not only sees at night, but digitally records for later viewing pleasure. Reread my post as well, I didn't say that I wouldn't want to have my gun with me, I said that a pistol would have been worthless in the described situation. How many rounds do you carry for your bad arse self? It sounds like they had quite a few. Got a flash supressor? They almost got wacked over a phone. Go back to watching movies because you will get yourself killed in the field. Weetodd. :biggrin:


17+1......w/an extra clip..........its not how many rds you fire.......its where they hit

You think these thugs had one like yours????...dont think so


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

boomgoon said:


> Well dirty harry, I haved a scope that not only sees at night, but digitally records for later viewing pleasure.


good for you little boy, here's a piece of candy. a good friend of mine is a sniper and authored this article http://www.policeone.com/health-fit...-American-Sniper-Association-Spotter-Program/ and many more. he wouldn't have been with me nor have his rifle, so what the hail good is your fancy scope or my sniper friend in this instance?



> Go back to watching movies because you will get yourself killed in the field. Weetodd. :biggrin:


were you there? do you know for a fact that flanking the perps wasn't possible. no, you don't. but yet you call people silly names that think they might have a better chance of survival with a pistol. you keep packing your pellet rifle...:rotfl:


----------



## BigRoo (Jul 26, 2009)

That made the hairs on the back of my neck stand up! Crazy indeed!


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Suppose it was the poachers he had called in on some time back?


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> X2...i was thinking the same damned thing! Why in the hell would someone want to pack heat when they were wade fishing unless they wade fished in a terrible area


ever been wade fishing in a remote location and wondered what would happen if somebody came up in another boat, cranked it or tied a rope onto it? i have. thought about breaking down and having to spend the night on beach or spoil bank? these a couple of instances why carry.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

monkeyman1 said:


> good for you little boy, here's a piece of candy. a good friend of mine is a sniper and authored this article http://www.policeone.com/health-fit...-American-Sniper-Association-Spotter-Program/ and many more. he wouldn't have been with me nor have his rifle, so what the hail good is your fancy scope or my sniper friend in this instance?
> 
> were you there? do you know for a fact that flanking the perps wasn't possible. no, you don't. but yet you call people silly names that think they might have a better chance of survival with a pistol. you keep packing your pellet rifle...:rotfl:


Amazing what that one extra chrosome will do for you monkeyman. My dad fought the Germans at Pearl Harbor.


----------



## DavidCorpusTX (Aug 11, 2005)

At the risk of sounding like a jerk, I can't help but think that maybe we aren't hearing the whole story from the kayakers.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

SlickWillie said:


> Suppose it was the poachers he had called in on some time back?


Yeah, that thought crossed my mind.


----------



## sharphooks (May 4, 2005)

one word for you "DELIVERANCE "THE MOVIE PART TWO


----------



## ezdaar (Apr 5, 2010)

"Amazing what that one extra chrosome will do for you monkeyman. My dad fought the Germans at Pearl Harbor."


All I can say about that statement is WOW! And laugh till my gutt busts!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

DavidCorpusTX said:


> At the risk of sounding like a jerk, I can't help but think that maybe we aren't hearing the whole story from the kayakers.


thats kinda what I am thinkin. There are 3 sides to every story. Your side his side and the truth. With 100+ rounds in the air, you would think the SWAT would have responded. Any 911 tape? Not sayin it didn't go down, just fishy that only 2 GW's came after reports of that many rounds.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

monkeyman1 said:


> ever been wade fishing in a remote location and wondered what would happen if somebody came up in another boat, cranked it or tied a rope onto it? i have. thought about breaking down and having to spend the night on beach or spoil bank? these a couple of instances why carry.


I fish to RELAX...not to have to watch my back..personally i'd do something different...But that's just me!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

sharphooks said:


> one word for you "DELIVERANCE "THE MOVIE PART TWO


Actually more along the lines of SOUTHERN COMFORT!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

monkeyman1 said:


> ever been wade fishing in a remote location and wondered what would happen if somebody came up in another boat, cranked it or tied a rope onto it? i have. thought about breaking down and having to spend the night on beach or spoil bank? these a couple of instances why carry.


paranoid much? :spineyes:


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

monkeyman1 said:


> ever been wade fishing in a remote location and wondered what would happen if somebody came up in another boat, cranked it or tied a rope onto it? i have. thought about breaking down and having to spend the night on beach or spoil bank? these a couple of instances why carry.


I thought I saw some Somali pirates out by Heald Bank one day.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

100 shots fired and no hits? Even if they were trying to miss close and scare them, you would think that at least one unlucky ricochet would at least hit a canoe. Either the shooters are some of the worst or most talented, depending on how you look at it.

Either way, very scary story. I really hope these clowns get caught.

I wonder what the kayakers did to set these guys off? Were they burning shorelines on the way to their fishing hole or something? I cannot imagine randomly taking shots at a stranger like that. Weird.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

monkeyman1 said:


> ever been wade fishing in a remote location and wondered what would happen if somebody came up in another boat, cranked it or tied a rope onto it? i have. thought about breaking down and having to spend the night on beach or spoil bank? these a couple of instances why carry.





Gilbert said:


> paranoid much? :spineyes:





Levelwind said:


> I thought I saw some Somali pirates out by Heald Bank one day.


MS-13could strike Anywhere Anytime...but they would all have gigantic Orange life vests on so you could see them coming from 2 miles away! LMMFAO


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

paranoid? sure. i also keep a spare charged battery in the boat too and don't use it for anything and hope i never have to...just like the pistol.

you're probably right...drug runners don't use boats and never rob people. and everyone on the water is kind, considerate and not a thief because thieves only are thieves on land. when they get on the water, they turn into saints .


----------



## FishSlap (Mar 20, 2009)

Where are all of the ejected casings?

MS-13could strike Anywhere Anytime...but they would all have gigantic Orange life vests on so you could see them coming from 2 miles away! LMMFAO

HAHA


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

*Here's the scene*

I think, based on the story.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

goatchze said:


> .


1" groups at 430 yards with my snub nose 38. There were only 4 bad guys and I would have had 2 rounds to get me home.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

goatchze said:


> I think, based on the story.


This is exactly where they described, I know the area. Here is what i think happened.

Totally accidental result of a group of irresponsible kids out shooting in the water. Kayakers were strait down range of their likely shooting line. If the kids were shooting down there, they were not likely shooting back towards the highway. Meaning they would have been shooting toward where the kayakers were paddling. Thinking they were shooting down into the water, it was safe. Riquocheing bullets off the water will carry 400 yds easily. IMHO, this was an accident, if they were trying to shoot the yakers, they would likely have succeeded at that range. The kids thought they were gone and out of range and start shooting away at their targets on the water. Bad judgement on their part, should still result in an arrest and charges filed.

chuck


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

WOW! Very scary. I always carry my gun when I am on the boat just in case.
Unfortunately, it would not do much good against a rifle. I am glad the 2 guys are OK but I also feel there is something missing in this story.
1. Why only 2 GW responding and why not other LEO agencies involved?
2. Fingerprints on the rifle casings? Are they even looking for the casings?
3. Why not more media coverage?


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)




----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

OMG! I am speechless... I'm just thankful the good lord chose to keep the two guys in the story safe.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Reel Time said:


> WOW! Very scary. I always carry my gun when I am on the boat just in case.
> Unfortunately, it would not do much good against a rifle. I am glad the 2 guys are OK but I also feel there is something missing in this story.
> 1. Why only 2 GW responding and why not other LEO agencies involved?
> 2. Fingerprints on the rifle casings? Are they even looking for the casings?
> 3. Why not more media coverage?


I'm with you find the shell casings... Media is only concerned if the yakers were to get hit... They never have good deeds or heroic broadcast anymore pretty sad... Where's all the GOOD news? I would think more GW and LEO's would have been there... gun fire over 911 should have warranted it.


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

There are some sick people out there.


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

Y'all are overthinking this. Sure some of you have fancy rifles with night optics, but your run of the mill dirtbag doesn't. You ever try hitting anything in the dark without a scope? It isn't all that easy when your only visible target is a low level light a hundred or more yards away, and these guys aren't likely to have the kind of training that many of us have with firearms. Those guys were in a very remote area, the kind of place people go to grow or cook things without being disturbed by LEO's or others. They also could easily have fired a ton of rounds without being heard, the closest habitation is over a mile away, with the coastal winds they likely would not be heard or noticed. The greatest concern I have is the lack of back-up for the GW. Coast-guard couldn't send out a helo at least???

I hope they do manage to run these turds down.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

boomgoon said:


> My dad fought the Germans at Pearl Harbor.


he did?


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*DAH,*

Raily is back!!!! LOL



railbird said:


> This is exactly where they described, I know the area. Here is what i think happened.
> 
> Totally accidental result of a group of irresponsible kids out shooting in the water. Kayakers were strait down range of their likely shooting line. If the kids were shooting down there, they were not likely shooting back towards the highway. Meaning they would have been shooting toward where the kayakers were paddling. Thinking they were shooting down into the water, it was safe. Riquocheing bullets off the water will carry 400 yds easily. IMHO, this was an accident, if they were trying to shoot the yakers, they would likely have succeeded at that range. The kids thought they were gone and out of range and start shooting away at their targets on the water. Bad judgement on their part, should still result in an arrest and charges filed.
> 
> chuck


----------



## Reel Aggies (Nov 30, 2007)

I read on another forum that there may be some embellishments by the kayakers going on...... Of course it's fourth hand info supposedly from the GW report


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

monkeyman1 said:


> he did?


lmao... that took 4 hours to register??? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Barrett (Jun 6, 2005)

Story Sounds fishy


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Fishin-Inc said:


> Raily is back!!!! LOL


Read the story look at the map on post #87 and tell me what i wrote isn't a logical explanation. I would have reacted simularly to the yakers in the story. I think the gw is bright enough to figure this out and thats why nothing else has been reported.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

TXDRAKE said:


> Very scary indeed!!! I try to carry my Concealed handgun everywhere I go. I wonder if it would have been illegal to carry into that area being a preserve? I normally carry mine all the time even in the boat. I have a waterproof bag I carry it in. I know it may have not helped these fellas out if it had come down to that, but if it was me and my partner against those fellas at closer ranges it may have upped our odds a bit! Thoughts?


 Jason this is a classic example of it being better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6, I just had a run in with the guy down the road and if I had waited on the police I would have been stiff and stinking along with the rest of my family. The first call to the police was unanswered and the second call took 20 min and this is in a neighborhood that is patrolled 24/7.:hairout:


----------



## corpus shorty (Oct 31, 2007)

ill agree with RailBird,pretty spooky stuff.ive been back there.chances are some kids on crack unloading


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

jjtroutkiller said:


> Jason this is a classic example of it being better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6, I just had a run in with the guy down the road and if I had waited on the police I would have been stiff and stinking along with the rest of my family. The first call to the police was unanswered and the second call took 20 min and this is in a neighborhood that is patrolled 24/7.:hairout:


WOW Joe, Sorry to hear that!! I agree with the whole "judged by 12 than carried by 6" thing a 150%!!!!

I don't carry it particularly for problems with people on the water. I carry it for when I am unloading the yak and launching and loading the yak as I have launched in some desolate areas and some areas known for cars being broken into and items being stolen and places where unfavorables are "Just Hanging Out"!

If the individuals that are arguing about whether a pistol would have helped or not would have read my original statement a bit closer where it said "Closer Ranges" as in just in case the thugs came looking to give a 
*coup de grâce*! I never intended for the statement to say or to convey that I would have pulled out my pistol and blasted away at people I couldn't see, much less hit at those ranges or that I was going to close the range and engage 4 armed individuals. I was simply asking in the case of those armed individuals closing the range on my location. Take it as you wish!!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

jc said:


> lmao... that took 4 hours to register??? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


for some reason, i didn't see this stupidity post. it may have been because i was working or something like that. :biggrin:

but, i take solace in knowing that i am but a small part of the high cost of fossil fuel. you see, when i'm on 2cool, i am needlessly raising the price of fuel for your automobile, boat, lawnmower, tractor, weed whacker, motorhome. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

some of us don't have the luxury of sitting on our nuts surfing the net all day.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Here is a link to TKF . He is a TKF member and awaiting a response..

http://www.texaskayakfisherman.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=142152

little more info on the happening. Shots were not as close as they were reported.

So many good thoughts gone out.. !! Bust em


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Captain Dave said:


> Here is a link to TKF . He is a TKF member and awaiting a response..
> 
> http://www.texaskayakfisherman.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=142152
> 
> ...


Coast gaurd found no spent brass anywhere in the area. Looks like the shots came from alot farther away and maybe not even in their direction", as this story unfolds, it looks like another kayaker blowing things way out of proportion.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Maybe / Maybe not. Remember that there are more than 3 way that somehing happens.. His, Theirs, everybody esles opinion and the TRUTH. Did the CG get out of the boat ? too much speculation and drama on this one. I will wait for the DVD...Defendant Versus Derelicts


railbird said:


> Coast gaurd found no spent brass anywhere in the area. Looks like the shots came from alot farther away and maybe not even in their direction", as this story unfolds, it looks like another kayaker blowing things way out of proportion.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

monkeyman1 said:


> for some reason, i didn't see this stupidity post.


you didn't get it and still don't... but thats allright cause you were right on one thing, Boomers a little wee-todd... but he definitely knows how, and with whom to pick his battles...


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

some gang bangers trying out a new gun and some lead flyin thru the trees sounds like to me.. and some darkness still how scary


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

wow, somebody actually reads the caller times...


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

jc said:


> you didn't get it and still don't... but thats allright cause you were right on one thing, Boomers a little wee-todd... but he definitely knows how, and with whom to pick his battles...


i won't give him the privilege of acknowledging his little test. but i won't argue with your characterization of his sanity .


----------



## fishboy69 (Sep 1, 2008)

*The gun fire was upon us*

Hey guys it's me fishboy, thanks for all of you're support in the ordeal that my best friend and I went through. I really hope that these guys are caught. I can assure you that I will most likely be strapped from here on out. Thanks again everyone. Team X-treme...


----------



## THEPISTONHEAD (May 7, 2009)

Sorry to hear about this.......it angers me to no end. Those bastards will get theres one day!


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Barrett said:


> Story Sounds fishy


Doesn't pass the smell test to me either.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

That is nuts, glad you guys are alright.


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

All I can say is God had yall's backs. Im glad everything turned out ok. Seems to me they had a plan to do something stupid that night.


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

doesn't surprise me that the Corpus Christi PD didn't respond. Labonte Park is the ONLY place that my vehicle has been broken into (boat ramp). I had bloody fingerprints inside my truck and outside on the door.......and the police didn't do a darn thing...barely wrote a report. And it took them nearly an hour to come to the scene.
Kudo's to the GW for responding.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

fishboy69 said:


> Hey guys it's me fishboy, thanks for all of you're support in the ordeal that my best friend and I went through. I really hope that these guys are caught. I can assure you that I will most likely be strapped from here on out. Thanks again everyone. Team X-treme...


glad you made it out ok and i'm with you on hoping the punks get caught. i recommend a thomsen/encore #5722 with a quality scope.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

TXDRAKE said:


> Very scary indeed!!! I try to carry my Concealed handgun everywhere I go. I wonder if it would have been illegal to carry into that area being a preserve? I normally carry mine all the time even in the boat. I have a waterproof bag I carry it in. I know it may have not helped these fellas out if it had come down to that, but if it was me and my partner against those fellas at closer ranges it may have upped our odds a bit! Thoughts?


Handgun ain't much help when you are pinned down by rifle fire.

I think they handled the situation in the only way they possibly could and thank god it turned out like it did.

I truly hope these little f#ers get caught before they kill someone. Same type of idiots that shot Marcus' dog no doubt.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*WOW*

Glad yall are ok. Lotsa JR GAME WARDENS / COP.

Railey, you called people out joking about slowing you down while you burn shorelines and now you defend someone popping off 100 rounds in there direction. Where did that stupid mirror go.

SO YOU CAN LOOK IN IT!!!!!! LMAO


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

I would of thought we hear just a little insight from Fishboy when he responded on his first post on 2cool for being a member for a few years..


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

One of the local news crews did a report last evening... they were onsite and the reporter girl says "this is where the shooters are suspected to have been shooting from"... then she bends over and picks up a handful of casings... there were over a dozen remaining on the ground...
If CCPD, TPWD, or anyone else is investigating it, they're not doing a good job by evidence of that report.

IMO, the kayak guys were not being shot at. A more likely scenario is just someone plinking- maybe not even in the direction of the kayakers... and the kayakers needlessly freaking out. Even if the shots were in the direction of the yakers, I still don't see it as intentional... in the picture posted earlier in this thread, there isn't even a clear line of sight.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Fishin-Inc said:


> Glad yall are ok. Lotsa JR GAME WARDENS / COP.
> 
> Railey, you called people out joking about slowing you down while you burn shorelines and now you defend someone popping off 100 rounds in there direction. Where did that stupid mirror go.
> 
> SO YOU CAN LOOK IN IT!!!!!! LMAO


Fishin-inc, you are not that bright, if you read into my comments, that I was defending those kids for shooting at anyone. You might have a look into that mirror.

All my comments were directed at the facts associated with the situation. I was just trying to intergect some logic into the discussion. Did you notice fishboy wouldn't make any comments on the situation?

I would say my comments were right on when you look back over the past few days. I still stand by my assessment, it was a hand full of irresponsible kids playing with guns, not a sniper/comando attack on 2 random kayakers.

Woud I have reacted simularly were I in their situation? Absolutely!!! Anyone having bullets flying overhead and all around them would freak out and call for help.

Its becoming very common for people to take a situation and spin it into something entirely different, (like calling driving onto a flat, drifting for miles across an area, shoreline burning). Did you see this?

_One of the local news crews did a report last evening... they were onsite and the reporter girl says "this is where the shooters are suspected to have been shooting from"... then she bends over and picks up a handful of casings... there were over a dozen remaining on the ground...
*If CCPD, TPWD, or anyone else is investigating it, they're not doing a good job by evidence of that report.*_


The authorities figured it out almost immediately. There was no criminal intent, just an accidental close call where nobody got injured.

_IMO, the kayak guys were not being shot at. A more likely scenario is just someone plinking- maybe not even in the direction of the kayakers... and the kayakers needlessly freaking out. Even if the shots were in the direction of the yakers, I still don't see it as intentional... in the picture posted earlier in this thread, there isn't even a clear line of sight._

Why do people get so upset when someone has the stones to stand up and say whats on their mind?

chuck


----------



## fishboy69 (Sep 1, 2008)

railbird said:


> Fishin-inc, you are not that bright, if you read into my comments, that I was defending those kids for shooting at anyone. You might have a look into that mirror.
> 
> All my comments were directed at the facts associated with the situation. I was just trying to intergect some logic into the discussion. Did you notice fishboy wouldn't make any comments on the situation?
> 
> ...


You know regardless what certain people think about the ordeal, until you're caught up in this, you'll undrestand. We know for a fact that the bullets were aimed at us. So, please if I need to hold anyones hand and walk them through the ordeal, e-mail me, please, but if anyone has any negative comments, please keep them to yourselves. Team Logan, Team X-Xtreme....


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

How do you know for a fact they were attacking and aiming at you, did you give them a reason. The story, as reported, said nothing of you or your friend getting into a confrontation with those people. How could it have been as you claim and you are planning on goin back soon? On TKF web sight you said you were getting ready to go back. If i was attacked while in an area, as you say, I wouldn't make a habit of going back. Just sayin.

As for me giving my opinion, well if you didn't want people to look at this and make a judgement, you shouldn't have went public with it in the paper and on the web.

Finally I will say and have said here, I would have reacted very simularly were I caught up in this situation. Why don't you enlighten us all to what the police have said about this incident. They are getting a black eye here because the case hasn't been solved.

chuck

chuck


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

" if anyone has any negative comments, please keep them to yourselves"

Sorry, you can't regulate what people post about your thread, when you post something you open yourself up for both praise and criticism, questions and comments. It has always been like this, and I hope will continue to be like this in the future.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

I really dont know what to say about this thread. For those of you who dont think you need to carry while fishing, have any of you had the pleasure of fishing on the TCD, or the Surfside jetties at night? May want to rethink that stratedgy.

Boomgoon, I tried to send some green, but I gotta spread some first. In a situation like this, it would foolish to waste your handgun ammo shooting back, not to mention it would give away your position. In combat, and this situation sounds similar, use your handgun to fight your way to a rifle, which in this case they didnt have. Better to lay low, and be prepared should the perps decide to come closer.

Why would anyone be plinking that many rounds into a river at night? I tend to agree with the poster that suggested that they were near a meth lab or a weed plot. That MSNBC story didnt shed much light on the situation other than finding a pile of spent casings that the LEOs must have missed.

At the risk of saying anything negative, and I agree with Deke about that, I have a feeling there is more to the story. Not calling yall out or anything, just seems like there might be something missing. Perhaps the Game Warden asked you not to discuss certain things. Just my .02, and that wont buy you a cup of coffee.

Anyhow, keep us posted on how this turns out, and I would double think fishing that area for a while.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

You can't get fingerprints off of a spent shell casing. The heat generated during the shot wipes them out. Doesn't anybody else watch The First 48?


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Brassnadz said:


> Why would anyone be plinking that many rounds into a river at night?


just ask Harbormaster


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

Whatever became of this?


----------



## txhotmod (Aug 9, 2004)

*Not a word*

Our local rag and the TV stations hav not reported ONE WORD 
after all the press it first recieved---
I have the feeling that this was all B S but maybe not

Just dont understand why NO NEWS at all


----------



## Captain Hough (Jan 10, 2010)

txhotmod said:


> Our local rag and the TV stations hav not reported ONE WORD
> after all the press it first recieved---
> I have the feeling that this was all B S but maybe not
> 
> Just dont understand why NO NEWS at all


That's normal down here. I saw a bad motorcycle accident a couple years ago that had one obvious fatality. I emailed the Liar Times and KIII and they could never get back with info. Like it never happened.


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

Any arrests ever made?


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Too many other important things to report on... Like Linsay Lohan


----------



## Flounderpounder27 (Sep 22, 2008)

Sounds to me like some punks decided to get drunk (high or whatever), and try to scare the ***** out of some folks. I don't see how 100 rounds could be fired without a single bullet hitting a body or a kayak, unless these idiots were intentionally missing for a "scare factor". Problem is, when on drugs, or just crazy, you never know when you will miss your "scare" mark and accidentally kill someone. I can't believe someone would do this, but I don't think they were trying to injure or kill these two men. However, if I'm ever shot at, my impression will be the intention is to knock my head off, as I'm sure these guys thought as well. Still a ridiculous, gut wrenching story. I hope these dirt bags get caught.


----------

